# Air Canada forced to allow pets on planes



## Korr_and_Sophie

http://www.nationalpost.com/news/story.html?id=422955

Air Canada must allow passengers to take along their pets on its domestic and international flights, the Canadian Air Transportation Agency ruled Friday.The airline changed its policy last summer so that passengers could no longer transport cats, dogs and other small animals on planes as checked baggage on the grounds that more space was needed to accommodate luggage. Instead, passengers were told their pets would have to travel separately aboard cargo planes.
In its decision, the agency called Air Canada's policy "unreasonable" because it favours the air carrier while exposing pets to harm.
The airline has until May 5 to comply with the ruling and allow animals and their crates, with a combined weight of less than 31 kilograms, to be transported on all flights. 
The investigation followed a complaint from a passenger, Peter T. Griffiths, who said the policy would cause considerable inconvenience to people travelling with their pets and increase their costs.
"The fee I would be charged would more than double from the current $105 to $220 each way for my six-kilogram dog," he wrote. "It is very clear the sole purpose of this decision is the financial gain in the very lucrative air cargo market."
The Canadian Transportation Agency is an independent quasi-judicial tribunal that investigates complaints.


----------



## LuvaBun

It was Air Canada that Pernod and Shadow flew from the UK to Canada with, in Cargo but on the same plane as I was on. I have to say, they were well cared for, and the transport company I used told me that Air Canada were very good at transporting animals, unlike some airlines (but they didn't name names).

It would be wonderful to have them travel in the cabin, though.

Jan


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I have never flown overseas with animals, or at all. So I don't know about that. I think the rules are different for overseas though. 
Westjet allows rabbits in the cabin. But only one per person. I have flown with Westjet before with a dog in the cabin, they were great. I did have to change seats because I was i the front row, but there was no seat to put the carrier under. I also know a few people who work for the airline. My biggest fear is being on a flight with them. Scarry. :sofa:

Ps. How do you like Canada?


----------

